# BIG BUILD Here it comes



## Jake007 (Mar 5, 2012)

The big build will start tomorro but i though i would ask a few questions befor i start  
2.2high 600 wide 1800long it will be home to to coastals but im not sure to do there tanks long ways or lenght way im thinking length way cause 1 m high should be enough for coastals ...

i got a quote from some steel guys to make up a frame for me they quoted me 770$ -.- i asked how much for just the stell 80$ so im going to do it my self cant weld that well but if i take my time i should be fine i no the basic of it 

will be building it out of timber decking and will be water proofing all in side and out side will have a dark stained look to it  then will come everything else  lights heat spots 

trying to work out if i should put normal down lights in the cage ??? has any one done this if so what did u use ...

all so heat cord i use kittles crumble most of the time will be useing for these to and i have seen some people use heat cord all along the bottom on the cage to keep the ground warm just wondering how i go about that.... 

im thinking of doing glass sliding doors but trying to keep cost down would i be better to get hanging doors ?

thanks for the help would love for ya to subscribe to this topic  give it a rate out of 10 when im done)

















1800x600x2000 

There both two boxes so 1800x600x1000


----------



## Gruni (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a big frame... you'll need several mates to shift that monster once it's clad with ply or whatever you use. :shock:


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 7, 2012)

Gruni said:


> That's a big frame... you'll need several mates to shift that monster once it's clad with ply or whatever you use. :shock:


just put wheels on it then you only have to lift it up stairs if there are any 
also are you going to have it as one tank on top of the other just because coastals like to climb from what i hear might be better as 2 side by side if you know what i mean


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wheels Wow so simple lol never of though of that really mmmm make life so easy to clean them ect cheers put it down on the check list


----------



## sacred_DUC (Mar 7, 2012)

gonna be bloody heavy to start with, being in queensland your prob get away with heating from above to encourage coastals to be more active prob go with 40 or 75watt globes


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ya getting some one to wire everything up cause I wanna either put LEDs in there or some normal house lights to light it up so I think I'll head towards the 75 

Thanks for your suggestions

Rsl not that heavey cause it's only 20x20 rhf so light easy to move I can pick both cages up easy


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 7, 2012)

Jake007 said:


> . .
> 
> Rsl not that heavey cause it's only 20x20 rhf so light easy to move I can pick both cages up easy


Wait till you get the timber and the glass done! Then you'll realise how heavy they can be. Something that size will need heavy duty glass 6-7mm standard float or toughened glass or laminated and be carefully it's not "front heavy" and easy to pull forward, you may need to consider angling the base so it leans back towards the wall slightly


----------



## Gruni (Mar 7, 2012)

That was my point earlier Jax, that will NOT be light once the paneling is on it.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Mar 7, 2012)

Thats gonna be heavy as poo when its done. My bank of 2 tanks of 20mm melamine 4x2x2 tanks + glass weigh a bloody tonne and a half.


----------



## cools2036 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jake007 said:


> Ya getting some one to wire everything up cause I wanna either put LEDs in there or some normal house lights to light it up so I think I'll head towards the 75
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions
> 
> Rsl not that heavey cause it's only 20x20 rhf so light easy to move I can pick both cages up easy



Im Currently working on some nice SUPERBRIGHT led strips, they sit almost flush with the surface and can have them made up to any size you need, mount with a nice aluminum track.
still working on the dezign but have some nice examples ready for use.
sounds like you got a good plan put together this will come up nice!

subscribed for sure.

Matt


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 7, 2012)

Gruni said:


> That was my point earlier Jax, that will NOT be light once the paneling is on it.




Yeah I know, but Jake doesnt seem to have noticed your comment ! or is choosing to ignore it  
I have an enclosure pretty much the same Height and width, but a little deeper, pine frame, lots of glass, perforated steel and a ply backing and floor. and it took two strong fellas to get it from the shed to the house, (flat ground) and they both went a little red in the face when they lifted it over the sliding door track ( a hand trolley was used everywhere else) 

Never underestimate the weight of glass.. (i used laminated 6.38mm)


----------



## Gruni (Mar 7, 2012)

Actually Jax, rather than build it on a lean I would probably anchor it to the wall with some sturdy screws to the frame work of the wall. It's not hard to remove a few securing screws if you need to move it for any reason or plug the holes if you want the wall bare again.


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 7, 2012)

sorry lol useing tapatalk iphone hard to nav some times yes it will be heavy as ******* lol no dout about it but im trying in every way to cut the weight down lol  i did notice just dident read it right  

in saying screwing it to the wall i rent  so i cant really do that other wise i would build it in to the wall hahaha 



cools2036 said:


> Im Currently working on some nice SUPERBRIGHT led strips, they sit almost flush with the surface and can have them made up to any size you need, mount with a nice aluminum track.
> still working on the dezign but have some nice examples ready for use.
> sounds like you got a good plan put together this will come up nice!
> 
> ...



Yer i wanna go a led but i all so wanna have that look like two down lights if u no what i mean i dont wanna just light the hole lot up i dont no if u no what i mean  lol


----------



## cools2036 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean, check out my build "bigger and better" last pic I think. I used a twin downlight setup in that.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 7, 2012)

cools2036 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, check out my build "bigger and better" last pic I think. I used a twin downlight setup in that.
> Let me know what you think.



Yer that's the one just gives it that look  I would love to use led cause its cheap to run lol  but I think I might go something like that should be able to find a water proof light I'm pretty sure


----------



## Gruni (Mar 7, 2012)

Jake, even with a rental you could ask permission to use securing screws on the understanding you plug the holes when you are done... worst they can say is no.

BTW did you find your escapee again?


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 7, 2012)

Jake007 said:


> ...........
> 
> in saying screwing it to the wall i rent  so i cant really do that other wise i would build it in to the wall hahaha



Thats the only reason i didnt suggest screwing it down, I rent too, otherwise all of mine would be built-in ! 

it sounds like you're on the right track. I'd still go for height over width with a coastal. its rare i see mine stretched out across the 1.2m width, but she often stretches up the tree branch which runs the entire 2.1m height. 

Make sure you post progress pics as you go.




Gruni said:


> Jake, even with a rental you could ask permission to use securing screws on the understanding you plug the holes when you are done... worst they can say is no.
> 
> BTW did you find your escapee again?



My landlady wont let me even hang picture hooks, she's had bad tenants in the past so I cant entirely blame her. she doesnt like snakes and she looks everywhere but at the tanks when she does inspections, i've offered to cover them while she's here but she says its fine, she'll cope, so i cant complain


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 11, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Jake, even with a rental you could ask permission to use securing screws on the understanding you plug the holes when you are done... worst they can say is no.
> 
> BTW did you find your escapee again?



Alot of people don't like screwing in to walls other wise I would yer not worth the hassle but yer I would but I might find away to make it stable






Just posting the filter/pump that I have just got for the two tanks thinking of making a little rock water fall 

Putting a in ground water bowl in


----------



## aussiesport (Mar 11, 2012)

good stuff jake , have built a similiar setup 6'x6'x2'but the enclosure size is only 6'x4'x2' i used an old sliding window from the repo guys and made the frame to suit put castors wheels on it and clad it with ply cost a few bucks but way less than someone else doing it  bought fluro battons for lights 2 of and will eventualy put a 2% uv a/b and a blue or red light for night , when winter rolls around will be putting in overhead heat light with slate and a heat mat < also havwe a waterfall in the build . hope you get it all finished soon so we can see it


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 11, 2012)

aussiesport said:


> good stuff jake , have built a similiar setup 6'x6'x2'but the enclosure size is only 6'x4'x2' i used an old sliding window from the repo guys and made the frame to suit put castors wheels on it and clad it with ply cost a few bucks but way less than someone else doing it  bought fluro battons for lights 2 of and will eventualy put a 2% uv a/b and a blue or red light for night , when winter rolls around will be putting in overhead heat light with slate and a heat mat < also havwe a waterfall in the build . hope you get it all finished soon so we can see it




How was the weight with the doors I'm tossing up to go acrylic for doors to cut some weight off but not sure if it will go cloudy over time


----------



## Gruni (Mar 11, 2012)

I used perspex to replace window in the canopy of my Rodeo and it was exposed to the sun and weather and never changed its clarity over 7 years.


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 11, 2012)

Gruni said:


> I used perspex to replace window in the canopy of my Rodeo and it was exposed to the sun and weather and never changed its clarity over 7 years.



Cheers will be going to get some week or so  thanks


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok so haven't been able to do much cause we are moveing next week and having baby week after haha so I though would start to build the water feature  












The thing behide it will be sitting on the wall behide the pond with water falling down in to the pond  

Just got my fogger thing to day used it it's great so should look sick  






That's the second one ...

Yes does look abit rough but it still needs to be painted with bark around it and water haha have it all in my head so will look great


----------



## Tit4n (Mar 31, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Sep 24, 2012)

bump? any updates?


----------



## Joemal (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice size build for you Jake and yes run a few wheels under it .My Scrubbie build was all melemine 2.4 x 2.0 x1.2 and i used a large sliding patio window as a door .Cost $600 all up to build but weighs 300kgs plus so yeah going to be a bit of a drama when it comes to moving from here .Whatever you clad it in try and go as light as possible (within reason)because when its time to move large enclosures you will find mates are hard to find lol .Good luck and post pics of the finished results .


----------

